# Redtail shark suitable with my community



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Hi, am seriously considering getting a redtail shark, I have read they're territorial chasers but not fin nippers and they won't get along with other sharks but surprisingly get along well with loaches and will even school with them.....Well I have 5 3inch yoyo loaches, and 2 angels a possible concern as targets for being bullyed by a shark. Do u guys think a redtailed shark would work in my community or not??? Btw my tanks a 90gal, other fish I have r: serpae tetras, rummynose tetras, a full grown bristlenosed plec, cardinal tetras & a pair of angels. Ok thx for any advise!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think that is something you want to do.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Red tailed sharks are stinkers. The will even suck the slim off any fish they can pin down. With your angels, I just don't think it would work.

have a blessed day


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wouldn't do it if I were you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Not exactly a shark looking fish but maybe a couple of "roseline sharks" would be a better choice.They are an incredibly wonderful community fish that get along well with ALL the fish you have(I know this as I have all of them also).
Your tank is "considered" large enough for the desnison barb (AKA roseline) so I would give them a good look.They love to be in schools(6+) ,but would probly do just as well with at least 3.
stay away from the Red tailed.No community needs a bully!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...3YHoDA&usg=AFQjCNFbJjsIOYVHfIDjyHSzcDVll3Q0iA


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I second the Roseline sharks....
I have (5) of them in a school and they are awesome. 

Get along perfectly with all other community fish.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had a different experience with the redtail

I had a redtail shark in a 90gal with angels and yoyo loaches. 

The yoyos were way more horrid than the redtail, they harassed the angels constantly and sucked on their slimecoat. They were fine when small, but matured into horrid things! I removed them quicksmart.
The fully mature redtail on the other hand never harassed the angels, nor really anything in the tank. The only time it became a bit of a pain was at food times, and it was more the zipping around like a nut that upset fellow tankmates lol


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

fishy77 said:


> Hi, am seriously considering getting a redtail shark, I have read they're territorial chasers but not fin nippers and they won't get along with other sharks but surprisingly get along well with loaches and will even school with them.....Well I have 5 3inch yoyo loaches, and 2 angels a possible concern as targets for being bullyed by a shark. Do u guys think a redtailed shark would work in my community or not??? Btw my tanks a 90gal, other fish I have r: serpae tetras, rummynose tetras, a full grown bristlenosed plec, cardinal tetras & a pair of angels. Ok thx for any advise!!


I have four red tail sharks in my 75 gal tank, also have 1full size angel ,serpae tetras , gourami and cat fish. The sharks chase one another some times but do not bother other fish.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah but just because it works in one or two situations doesn't mean it should've been done in the first place. I have two in my 55 but I suggested against doing it. Sometimes you get lucky and it turns out ok, but it seems like most times it's the opposite and you're stuck with a bully.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Dogs & cats can get along too.....

But when they don't, fur will fly. *pc


----------

